# Support for I340-T4



## sebelk (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi,

I wonder if igb(4) supports the Intel Ethernet Quad Port Server Adapter I340-T4. The man page it says is supports PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet adapters  based on the Intel  82575 and 82576   Ethernet controller chips. But this adapter is based on 82580 controller. Please could help me and tell me if this NIC is supported by FreeBSD 10.1

Thanks in advance!


----------



## phoenix (Apr 20, 2015)

The igb(4) driver in FreeBSD 10.0 support the Intel I350 controller, so I'd expect it to also support the I340.  From my machine at work (this is a quad-port card, but I'm only showing output for port 0):

pciconf output:
	
	



```
igb0@pci0:7:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x00018086 chip=0x15218086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'I350 Gigabit Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

dmesg output:
	
	



```
igb0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.4.0> mem 0xeff00000-0xefffffff,0xefefc000-0xefefffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci7
igb0: Using MSIX interrupts with 3 vectors
igb0: Ethernet address: a0:36:9f:45:80:e8
igb0: Bound queue 0 to cpu 0
igb0: Bound queue 1 to cpu 1
```


```
$ uname -r
10.0-RELEASE-p7
```


----------

